# Anyone need dining reservations 9/19-9/25?



## YeongWoo (Jul 30, 2010)

I had planned on going in September but I've had to push the trip back to October.  I don't know how to make sure you get the reservation or if you can just use my name.  Obviously, we'll have to work out something on the CRT reservation if that's what you want.  There's so many because we hadn't settled what we were doing when I made them a couple of months ago.  I also had to plan for some meals meeting up with my sister and her kid...

19-Sep	Royal Banquet Hall	11:00 AM	2/2
19-Sep	Royal Banquet Hall	11:55 AM	4/3
19-Sep	Royal Banquet Hall	11:55 AM	4/2
19-Sep	Tutto Italia Ristorante	6:10 PM	4/2
19-Sep	Tutto Italia Ristorante	6:25 PM	2/2
19-Sep	Chef Mickey	6:20 PM	2/2
19-Sep	Chef Mickey	7:15 PM	6/3
20-Sep	Cinderella's Royal Table	11:45 AM	2/2
20-Sep	Chef Mickey	6:30 PM	2/2
20-Sep	Chef Mickey	6:50 PM	4/3
20-Sep	Chef Mickey	7:00 PM	4/2
21-Sep	Donald's Safari Breakfast	8:10 AM	2/2
21-Sep	Donald's Safari Breakfast	8:10 AM	4/3
21-Sep	Donald's Safari Breakfast	9:05 AM	6/3
22-Sep	Le Cellier	12:15 PM	2/2
22-Sep	Les Chef's	12:00 PM	2/2
22-Sep	Les Chef's	12:20 PM	4/2
22-Sep	Les Chef's	6:20 PM	2/2
22-Sep	Le Cellier	8:10 PM	2/2
23-Sep	50's Prime Time	12:00 PM	2/2
23-Sep	Mama Melrose	5:10 PM	2/2
24-Sep	Crystal Palace	11:30 AM	2/2
24-Sep	Crystal Palace	11:45 AM	4/3
25-Sep	Cape May Café	8:05 AM	4/3
25-Sep	Cape May Café	8:35 AM	2/2


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 30, 2010)

Why don't you cancel the reservations so people who really need one can make a reservation.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm kind of shocked they would let you make so many reservations so close together.  No wonder so many people can't get reservations.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 30, 2010)

Tying up that many reservations is BS. Did you ever stop to think of all the families who are unable to get a reservation because of people doing this?


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 30, 2010)

sorry you had to cancel.

can you go online and cancel with the dinning reservations?

if you can't understand not wanting to call them and cancel all those reservations that could get expensive (phone call).

are they under your phone number or your reservation number?

if you did then think it would only take a short phone call to cancel everything based on the phone number (or hotel reservation number) - but that means you can't make any new reservations for Oct until this is done


----------



## YeongWoo (Jul 31, 2010)

itradehilton said:


> Why don't you cancel the reservations so people who really need one can make a reservation.



Geez, I'm posting this so I can cancel them.  Some of them are hard to get and I thought someone would like the benefit of knowing when I cancel so they can pick them up.  I've already explained that I was trying to coordinate a trip with other parties and we've just decided to change the whole trip.  I don't think working out dining reservation 2 months from the trip is BS.  TGM has an entire section devoted to dining reservation changes.  I used the online system to reserve and I'll be using that to cancel them today.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 31, 2010)

Nope... That's just wrong to tie up all of those reservations. I thought they had a system in place to guard against that. 
How would you like it if you couldn't get a reservation because someone had four simultaneous reservations at the same restaurant?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 31, 2010)

I appreciate the heads up. Your reservations are during the time that my trip will be.

elaine


----------



## cruisin (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for offering the reservations here first!


----------



## Steve@BWV (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't think it is wrong to tie up this many reservations.  Disney really has painted itself into a corner with its "free dining" during this time.  The lines are longer to get into a restaurant than space mountain during September.  

I have seen restaurants at WDW hold tables open for no-shows while dozens of people sit and wait for a table.  I have seen others turned away while tables are empty.  This seems like an argument against making multiple reservations but I think it argues for the opposite.  

If Disney is going to force me to make reservations months away from the day I will be dining is it realistic for me to know where I will be?  WDW is a large dynamic resort.   Is it realistic for me to know months away what type of food I may be interested in?  

I booked my travel well before Disney decided to clutter their restaurant with their "free dining" promotion.  I will take every advantage to insure I am able to enjoy at least one meal every other day.   I have reservations for every lunch and dinner everyday.  I have two days out of 14 with multiple diners booked.  I will use at most 1/3 of these.  I will cancel them the day of use if I decide I will not use them.  

Disney set up this ill conceived system, there is no shame in using it to your advantage.


----------



## bhrungo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the heads up!  How great of you to post this info on TUG first so another TUGGER might be able to book these right when you cancel.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 8, 2010)

Steve@BWV said:


> I don't think it is wrong to tie up this many reservations.  Disney really has painted itself into a corner with its "free dining" during this time.  The lines are longer to get into a restaurant than space mountain during September.
> 
> I have seen restaurants at WDW hold tables open for no-shows while dozens of people sit and wait for a table.  I have seen others turned away while tables are empty.  This seems like an argument against making multiple reservations but I think it argues for the opposite.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you, had a trip last October and while waiting to see if my sister wanted to tag along, Disney extended free dining.

Wow! with the online system you could see how quickly things booked up. Pre/post announcement.

At 180+10 days out from Thanksgiving, I couldn't get a T-giving night ADR at Jiko's, but got Artist Point at Wildnerness Lodge instead. I'm in Hawaii last month booking an ADR for Cali Grill in January!

If you go on the DIS boards, over to the Restaurant thread you will see people with multiple ADR's and there is a very active trading of ADR's there. Especially during Free Dining. The people who post about Free Dining/multiple ADR's are not very shy about, and will tell you how to go about doing it.

Now DVC'ers seem to think this is unfair, I remember a few NYE week DVC'ers posting they usually multiple book places for NYE night and the  from the crowd was unbelievable. But that's the DIS/DVC board for you.


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't care if it's allowed or not, or if you've figured out a way to beat the system, this is downright unacceptable. This sense of entitlement and excess says volumes about one's character or lack thereof.  



YeongWoo said:


> I had planned on going in September but I've had to push the trip back to October.  I don't know how to make sure you get the reservation or if you can just use my name.  Obviously, we'll have to work out something on the CRT reservation if that's what you want.  There's so many because we hadn't settled what we were doing when I made them a couple of months ago.  I also had to plan for some meals meeting up with my sister and her kid...
> 
> 19-Sep	Royal Banquet Hall	11:00 AM	2/2
> 19-Sep	Royal Banquet Hall	11:55 AM	4/3
> ...


----------



## Steve@BWV (Aug 9, 2010)

icydog said:


> I don't care if it's allowed or not, or if you've figured out a way to beat the system, this is downright unacceptable. This sense of entitlement and excess says volumes about one's character or lack thereof.




Disney has forced a system that clearly does not work.  There is no incentive to uphold ones reservations and this is clear by the turn outs and confusion at the restaurants during "free dining". 

Disney allows multiple reservations, all booked under one name.  As I have stated, I have multiple diners booked on a single night all linked to a single reservation.  This is not "beating the system", it is using the system.   There is nothing in Disney's policy that limit this. 

I think your character assassination is out of line, perhaps a deeper understanding of the issue would serve you better.


----------



## Transit (Aug 9, 2010)

Not being a DVC member I'm not understanding the reason for the multiple consecutive reservation slots. Is this to widen the time frame of your arrival? Is a single reservation just not adequate for some reason.


----------



## Steve@BWV (Aug 9, 2010)

Transit said:


> Not being a DVC member I'm not understanding the reason for the multiple consecutive reservation slots. Is this to widen the time frame of your arrival? Is a single reservation just not adequate for some reason.



It looks like the OP was trying to secure a table for a yet undetermined guest count.  Being 2 months out from a trip it is difficult to plan to that fine of a granularity especially when dealing outside ones direct family.


This is not a DVC issue, it is a Disney dining issue.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 9, 2010)

So let me see if I have this straight...
I could book every table at every restaurant every night of my trip. I can d this because my trip is several months away and I have no idea how many people will be coming with me, or what time they want to dine. I've also reserved every restaurant because after all, it's several months away and we don't know where we want to eat.
I shouldn't care about other families trying to get a reservation because after all, it's Disney's fault. They painted themselves into a corner.

Is that about right?

I can't believe you can say that with a straight face.




Twinkstarr said:


> Now DVC'ers seem to think this is unfair, I remember a few NYE week DVC'ers posting they usually multiple book places for NYE night and the  from the crowd was unbelievable. But that's the DIS/DVC board for you.


Ahh.. The difference is that Members are putting up their points to secure those reservations. Very few Members have enough points to secure multiple holiday week reservations, so when they do they are likely for rent. That's fine because the Member is actually paying for that reservation.
The person reserving all the dinner tables are not paying for all those reservations.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2010)

The solution to this is simple: require a CC#, and impose a no-show fee.  Why hasn't Disney done this?  The words "baby" and "bathwater" come to mind. 

More seriously: Disney reservations aren't "real" reservations, *unless* they take a credit card and require pre-payment (like the Castle meals) or impose a no-show fee (like California Grill).

Instead, they work much like "call ahead" seating does in some mid-level chain restaurants.  Disney actually has a pretty good sense for how many no shows are likely on any particular night at any particular restaurant, and overbooks to accommodate for it.  Is it perfect?  No, not exactly.  But, it does a pretty good job of matching people to available tables, and it minimizes the impact of double booking etc.  I was able to obtain reservations at some very nice places just a month prior to my late  July visit---peak season, for sure.  There are a few places that are impossible to get into that late, but the majority can still be had.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2010)

But, there are ways to prevent double-booking.  Opentable does it quite nicely.  You can't book multiple reservations on the same night, at the same time, even if it's at a different restaurant.  I wonder why Disney doesn't do something like that?  Of course with Opentable you have to log into your account to make the reservation, so they "know" who you are.  I'm guessing Disney doesn't have this same requirement.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 9, 2010)

Carl D said:


> So let me see if I have this straight...
> I could book every table at every restaurant every night of my trip. I can d this because my trip is several months away and I have no idea how many people will be coming with me, or what time they want to dine. I've also reserved every restaurant because after all, it's several months away and we don't know where we want to eat.
> I shouldn't care about other families trying to get a reservation because after all, it's Disney's fault. They painted themselves into a corner.
> 
> ...



Sorry Carl, not clear. DVC owners were putting in multiple ADR's for NYE's as they weren't sure where they would be(perhaps waitlisting a diff resort or just not sure if they would be staying around resort or one of the parks that night).


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2010)

> Opentable does it quite nicely. You can't book multiple reservations on the same night, at the same time, even if it's at a different restaurant. I wonder why Disney doesn't do something like that? Of course with Opentable you have to log into your account to make the reservation, so they "know" who you are.


Except that it is dirt simple to create new accounts.

Disney could make it more difficult if they wished.  They've simply chosen not to.  Right now, the online tool will tell you when you are double booked, offer to cancel the conflicting ADR, and (if you choose not to cancel it) remind you to cancel any you don't need promptly.  So, Disney is relying on most guests' good intentions, plus the statistical overbooking scheme I wrote about above.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with this...Honestly...If i could i'd book every room in every hotel in prime season in the Wyndham network and offer them to tug members to make sure they were available First...I'd do it in a second, once those reservations are canceled(Because someone here doesn't want them) the rest of the people can set reservations...I see absolutly nothing wrong with this


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I agree with this...Honestly...If i could i'd book every room in every hotel in prime season in the Wyndham network and offer them to tug members to make sure they were available First...I'd do it in a second, once those reservations are canceled(Because someone here doesn't want them) the rest of the people can set reservations...I see absolutly nothing wrong with this



Please tell me you're kidding?  Are you really saying that people who post here should get preferential treatment?  I mean, we're great folks and all, but really................:ignore:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Please tell me you're kidding?  Are you really saying that people who post here should get preferential treatment?  I mean, we're great folks and all, but really................:ignore:



I'd do it for Close friends and Family members...And what is a forum but a group of friends you talk to everyday...Hell half of my family i don't talk to as much as i post on various forums...So absolutly, If given the chance to put something a side for a fellow tug member(a heavy poster say someone who posts everyday) or for a random stranger...Wouldn't you?

If friends can't look out for each other...How are they friends?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'd do it for Close friends and Family members...And what is a forum but a group of friends you talk to everyday...Hell half of my family i don't talk to as much as i post on various forums...So absolutly, If given the chance to put something a side for a fellow tug member(a heavy poster say someone who posts everyday) or for a random stranger...Wouldn't you?
> 
> If friends can't look out for each other...How are they friends?



Sorry, I still don't get it.  I'm not going to tie up a bunch of reservations, whether they are for timeshare units or dining (that can be hard to come by) for some "friends" I don't even know.  What makes "us" better than those random strangers?  I'm all for doing favors for people, but this [in my mind] is ridiculous.  Things are being booked and held with no idea if anyone here wants them. 

Plus, in the case of the original poster it didn't sound like the reservations were being made with the intent they'd be offered up to all of us very special people on TUG.  Okay, I'm done and getting off my soapbox. :deadhorse:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Sorry, I still don't get it.  I'm not going to tie up a bunch of reservations, whether they are for timeshare units or dining (that can be hard to come by) for some "friends" I don't even know.  What makes "us" better than those random strangers?  I'm all for doing favors for people, but this [in my mind] is ridiculous.  Things are being booked and held with no idea if anyone here wants them.



I don't know if that is the case here...I'm just saying i have no problem with things being booked just in case someone in the TUG community wants to use it....If there is a possiblity that a TUG member might lose out on a reservation vs a random person off the street....Why wouldn't you help out the tug member first Luanne?

"Friends" you don't know...i'm having a little problem with that statement...How do you not know these people? they post everyday..they post pictures of their trips, there families, they tell stories of their lives they pour out there personailities in every post....A person is much more then just their physical appearance Luanne, and if you've read their words...you know alot more about them then any look could ever give

What makes us better then anyone else....NOTHING...But we are a comunity of like minded adults...A community...Why come together and share your thoughts and ideas if not for the community aspect of it....


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I don't know if that is the case here...I'm just saying i have no problem with things being booked just in case someone in the TUG community wants to use it....If there is a possiblity that a TUG member might lose out on a reservation vs a random person off the street....Why wouldn't you help out the tug member first Luanne?



I don't make multiple reservations for something.  I make one, that I'm pretty sure I'll use, then if something happens that I don't, I cancel it.  I'm not tying up many more time slots than I could possibly use.  If that's okay to you, so be it.  We will just have to disagree.



> "Friends" you don't know...i'm having a little problem with that statement...How do you not know these people? they post everyday..they post pictures of their trips, there families, they tell stories of their lives they pour out there personailities in every post....A person is much more then just their physical appearance Luanne, and if you've read their words...you know alot more about them then any look could ever give



I don't "know" these people.  I'm sure they are all lovely.  But again, read my answer above.  If I can do a favor for one of them without disadvantaging other people, sure I'll do it.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I don't make multiple reservations for something.  I make one, that I'm pretty sure I'll use, then if something happens that I don't, I cancel it.  I'm not tying up many more time slots than I could possibly use.  If that's okay to you, so be it.  We will just have to disagree..



Any brothers or sisters Luanne? If you mentioned to your sister that you had made reservations at Bonnet Creek, during the busy season...and she said..."Oh i REALLY want to go!!"..."but i can't plan that far ahead i have(Work, Family, Church obligations) that i'm not sure i can get out of, can you just book it for me just in case?....would you?  What is you were going to Hawaii and KNEW your sister would LOVE to go but weren't sure about availablity...would you book an extra room just in case?




> I don't "know" these people.  I'm sure they are all lovely.  But again, read my answer above.  If I can do a favor for one of them without disadvantaging other people, sure I'll do it



I hope you will one day reach out and open your heart and mind luanne so you can really read what people are saying and how they express themselves...so you CAN get to know them...I've only been a member a couple of months and just from the style and flair of some of the members i could easily point them out in a crowd, i know them as well or better then some of my oldest friends


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2010)

You just don't get it.

I would do a favor for someone on TUG, someone I know, and yes for my sister.

But what I would *not* do is go out of my way to make reservations I'd never use.   

That is what I'm trying to say.  I'm sorry you don't see that.

And if you read back through all of the posts you'll see I am not the only one who had a problem with what the original poster did.


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 9, 2010)

:deadhorse:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> You just don't get it.
> 
> I would do a favor for someone on TUG, someone I know, and yes for my sister.
> 
> But what I would *not* do is go out of my way to make reservations I'd never use.



Yup i think i get you...you'd do the favor...as long as it doesn't inconvenience you or you don't have to go out of you way to do it....Good thing to know about you....


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Yup i think i get you...you'd do the favor...as long as it doesn't inconvenience you or you don't have to go out of you way to do it....Good thing to know about you....



   

You still don't get it.  I'd do a favor........as long as I wasn't tying up reservations that other people might want.  Oh right, those aren't my cyber friends, so they don't count.  

Now can we end this.

:deadhorse:


----------



## Carl D (Aug 10, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Sorry Carl, not clear. DVC owners were putting in multiple ADR's for NYE's as they weren't sure where they would be(perhaps waitlisting a diff resort or just not sure if they would be staying around resort or one of the parks that night).


Got it.. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## icydog (Aug 10, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Yup i think i get you...you'd do the favor...as long as it doesn't inconvenience you or you don't have to go out of you way to do it....Good thing to know about you....





Luanne said:


> You still don't get it.  I'd do a favor........as long as I wasn't tying up reservations that other people might want.  Oh right, those aren't my cyber friends, so they don't count.
> 
> Now can we end this.
> 
> :deadhorse:



To Ridewithme38--For someone so new to Tug it would behove you not to sling arrows... For you never know where they will land. Luanne has posted here often and slinging arrows or barbs at her makes no sense. This is not the Disboards. We respect other's opinions over here. Get over it!!!


----------



## logan115 (Aug 13, 2010)

bnoble said:


> The solution to this is simple: require a CC#, and impose a no-show fee.  Why hasn't Disney done this?  The words "baby" and "bathwater" come to mind.
> 
> More seriously: Disney reservations aren't "real" reservations, *unless* they take a credit card and require pre-payment (like the Castle meals) or impose a no-show fee (like California Grill).
> 
> Instead, they work much like "call ahead" seating does in some mid-level chain restaurants.  Disney actually has a pretty good sense for how many no shows are likely on any particular night at any particular restaurant, and overbooks to accommodate for it.  Is it perfect?  No, not exactly.  But, it does a pretty good job of matching people to available tables, and it minimizes the impact of double booking etc.  I was able to obtain reservations at some very nice places just a month prior to my late  July visit---peak season, for sure.  There are a few places that are impossible to get into that late, but the majority can still be had.



You really need to stop being some reasonable Brian...........

Chris


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 13, 2010)

icydog said:


> To Ridewithme38--For someone so new to Tug it would behove you not to sling arrows... For you never know where they will land. Luanne has posted here often and slinging arrows or barbs at her makes no sense. This is not the Disboards. We respect other's opinions over here. Get over it!!!



For the record...Below is HER first post towards me...and if you look through further responses by her, they get worse....For someone who has posted here often....she doesn't seem to care about the community very much



Luanne said:


> Please tell me you're kidding?  Are you really saying that people who post here should get preferential treatment?  I mean, we're great folks and all, but really................:ignore:


----------



## Steve@BWV (Aug 13, 2010)

icydog said:


> To Ridewithme38--For someone so new to Tug it would behove you not to sling arrows... For you never know where they will land. Luanne has posted here often and slinging arrows or barbs at her makes no sense. This is not the Disboards. We respect other's opinions over here. Get over it!!!





			
				icydog said:
			
		

> I don't care if it's allowed or not, or if you've figured out a way to beat the system, this is downright unacceptable. This sense of entitlement and excess says volumes about one's character or lack thereof.



Now there is a rude comment I would consider a barb or an arrow sling that fails to "respect" another posters opinion.  


And this board is much coarser than the DIS with very little respect on display here.   Personal attacks are common here.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Never mind.


----------

